# For Sale 1987 21 ft Robalo R2020 Center Console



## wills marine

*For Sale 21 ft Robalo R2020 Center Console *
*For Sale 1987 21 ft Robalo R2020 Center Console w/175 1999 Evinrude Ocean Pro*
*Galvanized trailer*
*VHF*
*Furuno fish finder*
*Bimini top*
*SS PROP*
*This boat is in excellent condition*
*$6500*
*Call 850 432-2383 M-F 8:00am-5:00pm Ask for Mr. Wills*


----------

